# أفطار غلابة الرئيس ... جبنة رومى وعشرة أصناف أخرى !!



## عبود عبده عبود (27 سبتمبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]فى غيط العنب ألتقى رئيس الجمهورية " عبد الفتاح السيسى " اليوم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بأحد الأسر البسيطة وتناول معهم الأفطار ( البسيط ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وحسب الصورة المنشورة أحتوت مائدة أفطار البُسطاء (الغلابة)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأصناف (البسيطة) التالية 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*






*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]فول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] جبنة بيضا مُزدانة بشرائح الخيار والطماطم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جبنة رومى بالفلفل الأسود (نادرة الوجود )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيض مسلوق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طعمية بالسمسم ( معرفش جابوها منين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باذنجان مقلى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حلاوة طحينية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زيتون أسود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جرجير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( حاجة صفرا ) معرفش دى أية ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طرشي أفرنجى

أما أرغفة العيش ( الخبز) – كل رغيف فى حجم شمسية بلاج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والرغيف دة موجود فعلاً فى أفران خاصة بالمنطاق الراقية وتمنه جنيه للرغيف الواحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والى جانب هذا الأفطار (البسيط) زجاجات مياه معدنية !!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
تكلفة هذا الأفطار لا تقل أبداً عن 80 جنيه ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هناك أى أسرة (بسيطة) تستطيع تدبير نفقة هذه المائدة يوميا ً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً مستحيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل هذه اللقطات تصب فى صالح الرئيس ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان من الأولى تدبير مائدة (بسيطة فعلاً) تحتوى على الأصناف الحقيقة لأفطار الغلابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وعلى الرجال المحيطين بسيادته أن يُصدِقوا له النُصح ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 سبتمبر 2016)

تمثيلية يازميل
زى ما بقيت كل حاجة فى بلدنا تمثيلية


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 سبتمبر 2016)

ماشاءالله عليهم غلابه وبيفطروا
اعتقد حاليا الغلابه ما يقدروش غير على وجبه واحده بس 

عدت علينا كام ثوره وتحس ان المسؤلين زى ما هما 
مش بيتغيروا ابداااااااا ولا  فى اى ثوره حصلت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 سبتمبر 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> تمثيلية يازميل
> زى ما بقيت كل حاجة فى بلدنا تمثيلية


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب ما يعملوا تمثيلية ... بس تكون واقعية شوية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يدونا فرصة نصدقهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دول عاملين بوفية مفتوح ... و ( تحيا مصر ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 سبتمبر 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ماشاءالله عليهم غلابه وبيفطروا
> اعتقد حاليا الغلابه ما يقدروش غير على وجبه واحده بس
> 
> عدت علينا كام ثوره وتحس ان المسؤلين زى ما هما
> مش بيتغيروا ابداااااااا ولا  فى اى ثوره حصلت


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا لو فطرت صنفين ( فول + طعمية ) أو ( فول + بيض مسلوق )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بأعتبر نفسى مُسرف ...:smile02[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الرغيف دة بيتباع فى " السيدة زينب " بالقاهرة – أمى شافته كان نفسها فيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما جبته لها وعرفت أن تمنه ( جنيه ونص ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الله يرحمها قالت لى :  يا بنى ليية ؟ ... حرام علييييك !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أنه قعد معاها تلات أيام فى التلاجة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (27 سبتمبر 2016)

اول مرة نتفق انا وانت على السيسى فى حاجة من زمان
افكار عفا عليهاالزمن وياريت بيعملوها صح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2016)

*مين قال إن غيط العنب غلابة ؟؟​*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2016)

*فيه حاجة كمان 

ممكن يكونوا عملوا حسابهم : مخصوص عشان الريس 

هم بيعزموا أى حد ؟؟

و ماله لما تبقى عزومة (مرة فى العمر) ب 80 جنيه ؟؟*​


----------



## gaser2 (27 سبتمبر 2016)

الكلام دا بيفكّرني لمّا كنت بقول لزمايلي وأنا جايب سندوتشات كبده "دي كبده ،طعام الفقراء" ،وكانت حيلتي إنّي أصد العين عنّي لأنّي كنت بحب سندوتشات الكبده ومش عايز حد يقولي كل دي فلوس بتصرفها على الكبده دا إنت غني ،دا أكل غالي ،وتعبيرات من هذا القبيل.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 سبتمبر 2016)

على فكره استاذ عبود ..
( الحاجة الصفراء ) أسمها شكشوكة ..


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2016)

احنا خلاص غولب حمارنا احنا عملنا ثورة والدنيا اتغيرت ولا ناس مشيت وناس جات والدنيا زى ماهى
اللى بيحصل فى البلد ده كويس ولا وحش وبعدين غيط العنب ناس غلابة واحياء شعبية وعشوانية وغير ادمية ماشى ده كله عارفينه بس بناء مساككن لناس متشردة مش ده التقددم مش ده اللى المفروض نفتخر بيه ونصوره  كده ولا انا غلطانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بقصد ان ده ابسط من ابسط حق من حقوق البشر انه يكون ليهم سكن امن  ليه احنا عاملين الموضوع زى منكون عملنا اللى مبيتعملش 
يمكن يكون السيسى مش وحش لكن ريحته ريحة زمان واللى حواليه ماشيين بنفس طريقة زمان متغيروش ومش عاووزين يستوعبوا ان الناس فهمت واتغيرت صورة زى دى زمان كانت ممكن تبقا عادية جدا مع مبارك والحاشية بتوعه وتعدى ومحدش هينتقدها لكن دى فترة وعدت عاوزين حقايق بدون تزوير


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> اول مرة نتفق انا وانت على السيسى فى حاجة من زمان
> افكار عفا عليهاالزمن وياريت بيعملوها صح


 *[FONT=&quot](عبال) ما نتفق على "عبد الناصر"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أختلف عليه زى ما أنت عايز .... لكن عمره ما (أصطنع) حب الناس له *​​ ​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فيه حاجة كمان
> ممكن يكونوا عملوا حسابهم : مخصوص عشان الريس
> هم بيعزموا أى حد ؟؟
> و ماله لما تبقى عزومة (مرة فى العمر) ب 80 جنيه ؟؟*​


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا لو عازم الرئيس هبعت اجيب الفطار من "فيرمونت" ومعاه طقم السيرفيس كمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس هل دة اللى حصل فعلاً ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بعد موجة الأنتقاد ظهرت الحاجة "نادية" وقالت ان هى اللى عملت الفطار مش الرياسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و لأن (اللآير هاذ نو ليجز) .. يعنى .. (الكدب مالوش رجلين) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتقولك هى أشتكت ان المنطقة مافيهاش (فرن عيش) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأوصى السيد الرئيس وزير الدفاع بضرورة بناء فرن (!!!!)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طاب ياحاجة (ناتشية) لما أصلاُ مافيش فرن وبتشتكى للريس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جبتى العيش اللى أدام منك دة منين (طا) ؟؟؟؟!!!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فاكرة يا "إيرينى" الست اللى أتبرعت بحلق دهب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعلانها فى رمضان كلفنا كام ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع العلم بأنها طلعت "عُمرة" على حساب الدولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متوسط تكلفة العُمرة مابين 8 – 10 ألاف جنيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحلق بقى تمنه كام ؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ 


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> على فكره استاذ عبود ..
> ( الحاجة الصفراء ) أسمها شكشوكة ..


*[FONT=&quot]كمان شكشوكة ؟؟؟...كدة بقوا 13 صنف:smile01[/FONT]*​


soul & life قال:


> احنا خلاص غولب حمارنا احنا عملنا ثورة والدنيا اتغيرت ولا ناس مشيت وناس جات والدنيا زى ماهى
> اللى بيحصل فى البلد ده كويس ولا وحش



*[FONT=&quot]نفس العقلية ونفس النفاق ونفس كل حاجة ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 سبتمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot](عبال) ما نتفق على "عبد الناصر"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]*​​ ​
> *[FONT=&quot]أنا لو عازم الرئيس هبعت اجيب الفطار من "فيرمونت" ومعاه طقم السيرفيس كمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس هل دة اللى حصل فعلاً ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> بعد موجة الأنتقاد ظهرت الحاجة "نادية" وقالت ان هى اللى عملت الفطار مش الرياسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و لأن (اللآير هاذ نو ليجز) .. يعنى .. (الكدب مالوش رجلين) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتقولك هى أشتكت ان المنطقة مافيهاش (فرن عيش) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأوصى السيد الرئيس وزير الدفاع بضرورة بناء فرن (!!!!)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> طاب ياحاجة (ناتشية) لما أصلاُ مافيش فرن وبتشتكى للريس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جبتى العيش اللى أدام منك دة منين (طا) ؟؟؟؟!!!!
> ...



*مش يمكن تكون خبزته ؟؟

أنا بأخبز أحلى منه 

بس هى الصراحة شكلها مش قايمة من خبيز 

و الشكشوكة طعمها خ ر جدا (لاموآخذة)

فاكرة الحجة بتاعة الحلق طبعا و ديه تتنسى ؟؟؟














و بعدين (عبال) ديه بتاعتى :new6:​*


----------



## grges monir (28 سبتمبر 2016)

> * أنا بأخبز أحلى منه *


نيجى اليكس ونشوف
هو الكلام بفلوس:yahoo:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش يمكن تكون خبزته ؟؟
> أنا بأخبز أحلى منه
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]عجنت أمتى وخمرت أمتى وخبزت فين ؟؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو البوتجاز بتاع البيت يخبز كدة يا إيرينى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تفتكرى ( بتوع الرياسة ) هيستنوها لغاية ما تخبز رغيف رغيف ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى بقى بتخبزى أحلى منه ؟؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتشتغلينى ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو "برام رز " !!!؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](عبال) و (طا) دولى ماركة مسجلة بأسمك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى (الأنظار) و (الصور) و (فراغ أحساسى ) بتوع "حوبو"[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عجنت أمتى وخمرت أمتى وخبزت فين ؟؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو البوتجاز بتاع البيت يخبز كدة يا إيرينى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تفتكرى ( بتوع الرياسة ) هيستنوها لغاية ما تخبز رغيف رغيف ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى بقى بتخبزى أحلى منه ؟؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتشتغلينى ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو "برام رز " !!!؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot](عبال) و (طا) دولى ماركة مسجلة بأسمك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى (الأنظار) و (الصور) و (فراغ أحساسى ) بتوع "حوبو"[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:​[/FONT]



*لا صدقنى مش بأشتغلك 

بس هو فعلا الخبيز عايز شغلانة 

:hlp:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> نيجى اليكس ونشوف
> هو الكلام بفلوس:yahoo:



*يا مرحبتين ​*:flowers:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]طيب سؤال تانى ... لما الحاجة "نادية" عندها المقدرة أنها تخبز فى البيت*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لية بتشتكى من عدم وجود فرن فى المنطقة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان من باب أولى تتباهى أدام الريس أنها عندها أكتفاء ذاتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة أنها خابزة رغيف عيش مش موجود غير فى المناطق الراقية والسياحية !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طيب سؤال تانى ... لما الحاجة "نادية" عندها المقدرة أنها تخبز فى البيت*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لية بتشتكى من عدم وجود فرن فى المنطقة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان من باب أولى تتباهى أدام الريس أنها عندها أكتفاء ذاتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة أنها خابزة رغيف عيش مش موجود غير فى المناطق الراقية والسياحية !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*ما هو الخبيز فى البيت مكلف برضوا 

يعنى احسبها 

كيلو الدقيق ب 6 جنيه يعمل 14 أرغفة 

دا غير تكلفة تسخين الفرن (غاز او كهربا)

يعنى الرغيف مش ح يقل عن 0.75 جنيه  دا غير المجهود فى الخبيز 

أنا لو خبزت فى البيت بيبقى لسبب : يعنى مثلا خلص العيش عندى و الفرن زحمة مووووووووووت 

لا الواحد يخبز 14 رغيف و خلاص 
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]كنت لسة مخلص كلية وفى الجيش وكنت شغال فى فندق كبير *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وجت "حرم الريس" لمأدبة فطار رمضان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرياسة أستلمت المطعم قبلها بـ (يوم) ... وقفلوه وباتوا فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحددوا بالأسم مين اللى هيسرفس عليها وكنت ضمن ستة مع مديرنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ممنوع الصيام ) – دة أمر صدر لنا – ونفذنا بدون  نقاش !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه عاملين من الفندق أتمنعوا من دخول الفندق أصلاً – وبدون أسباب – وهو كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أتفتشنا بملابسنا الداخلية قبلها بساعتين .. اليونيفورم بتاعنا أستلموه هما بنفسهم من لوندرى الفندق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتفتشتنا تااااانى ... قبل تشريفها بخمس دقايق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من طاقم الحراسة - (واحد) على النار لازق فى الشيف و (واحد) على كاونتر المناولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و(واحد) واقف على أيدى وأنا بارص الصينية و(واحد) ماشى ورايا وأنا شايلها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و(واحد) أستقبلنى عند الترابيزة قبل التقديم ... وهكذا معانا أحنا الستة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يقدم طبق ...يروح فى الركن يقف مع الحراسة لغاية مايندهوله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممنوع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الحركة ممنوع مغادرة المطعم وطبعاً ممنوع الكلام وكله بالأشارة للخدمة فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة مع "حرم الريس" فى فندق خمس نجوم سهل السيطرة عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ما بلك لو (الريس) نفسه ومعاه (وزير الدفاع) فى بيت مواطن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيسيبوها تقلى له طعمية وبتنجان وتخبز له عيش ؟!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2016)

*أن الحرب خودعة هههههههههههههههههههه
وأول مرة اشوف غلابة قاعدين على سفرة خوشب وهانمشيها طبلية
وفي شقة نظيفة بشكل لا يصدكه عكل ههههههههههههههه
*​*
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 سبتمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كنت لسة مخلص كلية وفى الجيش وكنت شغال فى فندق كبير *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وجت "حرم الريس" لمأدبة فطار رمضان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرياسة أستلمت المطعم قبلها بـ (يوم) ... وقفلوه وباتوا فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحددوا بالأسم مين اللى هيسرفس عليها وكنت ضمن ستة مع مديرنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ممنوع الصيام ) – دة أمر صدر لنا – ونفذنا بدون  نقاش !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه عاملين من الفندق أتمنعوا من دخول الفندق أصلاً – وبدون أسباب – وهو كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أتفتشنا بملابسنا الداخلية قبلها بساعتين .. اليونيفورم بتاعنا أستلموه هما بنفسهم من لوندرى الفندق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتفتشتنا تااااانى ... قبل تشريفها بخمس دقايق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من طاقم الحراسة - (واحد) على النار لازق فى الشيف و (واحد) على كاونتر المناولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و(واحد) واقف على أيدى وأنا بارص الصينية و(واحد) ماشى ورايا وأنا شايلها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و(واحد) أستقبلنى عند الترابيزة قبل التقديم ... وهكذا معانا أحنا الستة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يقدم طبق ...يروح فى الركن يقف مع الحراسة لغاية مايندهوله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممنوع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الحركة ممنوع مغادرة المطعم وطبعاً ممنوع الكلام وكله بالأشارة للخدمة فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...




*يا دهوتى 

لا يبقى فعلا و لا يمكن تكون هى الل عملت الأكل دا 

دا الريس هو الل عازمهم بقى :smil12:

و تلاقيهم برضوا اتفتشوا بالملابس الداخلية :new6: ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *أن الحرب خودعة هههههههههههههههههههه
> وأول مرة اشوف غلابة قاعدين على سفرة خوشب وهانمشيها طبلية
> وفي شقة نظيفة بشكل لا يصدكه عكل ههههههههههههههه
> *​*
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]الجيش فعلاً نفذ مشروع حلو أوى أوى وبأعلى مستوى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المشكلة مش فى كدة ... المشكلة أكبر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لحد أمتى هنفضل نربط كل حاجة برئيس الجمهورية ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية بتحط رئيس الجمهورية فى كل كادر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى كل جملة مفيدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى شغلة وزارة الأسكان والتعمير بالتعاون مع الجيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جايب الريس لية فى الصورة ؟! ... فين الحكومة ووزرائها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طول ما أحنا بنصنع فراعين على طول الخط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مانعيطش بقى ونرجع نقول ديكتاتور ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2016)

*على رأي حدوتة قصيرة بيتقال
عبد حرره سيده واعطاه كل ما يحتاجه لمعيشته وما يزيد عنها
فخرج العبد يبحث عن سيد آخر يستعبده
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أكتوبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الجيش فعلاً نفذ مشروع حلو أوى أوى وبأعلى مستوى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المشكلة مش فى كدة ... المشكلة أكبر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لحد أمتى هنفضل نربط كل حاجة برئيس الجمهورية ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية بتحط رئيس الجمهورية فى كل كادر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى كل جملة مفيدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى شغلة وزارة الأسكان والتعمير بالتعاون مع الجيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جايب الريس لية فى الصورة ؟! ... فين الحكومة ووزرائها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]طول ما أحنا بنصنع فراعين على طول الخط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مانعيطش بقى ونرجع نقول ديكتاتور ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*نفسهم يعملوه : عمر بن الخطاب :2:​*


----------



## grges monir (1 أكتوبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كنت لسة مخلص كلية وفى الجيش وكنت شغال فى فندق كبير *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وجت "حرم الريس" لمأدبة فطار رمضان*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الرياسة أستلمت المطعم قبلها بـ (يوم) ... وقفلوه وباتوا فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحددوا بالأسم مين اللى هيسرفس عليها وكنت ضمن ستة مع مديرنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ممنوع الصيام ) – دة أمر صدر لنا – ونفذنا بدون  نقاش !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه عاملين من الفندق أتمنعوا من دخول الفندق أصلاً – وبدون أسباب – وهو كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أتفتشنا بملابسنا الداخلية قبلها بساعتين .. اليونيفورم بتاعنا أستلموه هما بنفسهم من لوندرى الفندق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتفتشتنا تااااانى ... قبل تشريفها بخمس دقايق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من طاقم الحراسة - (واحد) على النار لازق فى الشيف و (واحد) على كاونتر المناولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و(واحد) واقف على أيدى وأنا بارص الصينية و(واحد) ماشى ورايا وأنا شايلها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و(واحد) أستقبلنى عند الترابيزة قبل التقديم ... وهكذا معانا أحنا الستة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يقدم طبق ...يروح فى الركن يقف مع الحراسة لغاية مايندهوله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممنوع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الحركة ممنوع مغادرة المطعم وطبعاً ممنوع الكلام وكله بالأشارة للخدمة فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


قلت كل التفاصيل مع عدا نوع الاكل
مش معقول  زيى السيسى يعنى
دى سوزان مبارك
يعنى مشروع مكتبة لكل بيت:w00t:[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نفسهم يعملوه : عمر بن الخطاب :2:​*


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ عايزين يعملوا منه "جمال عبد الناصر" اللى بقى عُقدة كل رئيس *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش قادرين يفهموا أن ( حب الناس ) هبة من عند ربنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تُصطنع ... مهما فعلنا [/FONT]*​ 


grges monir قال:


> قلت كل التفاصيل مع عدا نوع الاكل
> مش معقول  زيى السيسى يعنى
> دى سوزان مبارك
> يعنى مشروع مكتبة لكل بيت:w00t:


 *[FONT=&quot]على ما أتذكر ...كان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شوربة "كونسومية" وسلاطات وبوشية وأصناف تانية مش متذكرها ناو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و سيرليون ستيك – فيلية بوفر معاه ( بوم فريت – سوتية ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حلويات شرقية وقمر الدين ومياه معدنية فقط – وشاى وقهوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكن أتذكر أن جه ( واحد كبير ) قبلها بيوم وبص ع المنيو وقال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شيلوا ( السفن أب – والبيبسى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعرفش لية ولا قلنا ( أشمعنى ) ؟ بنفّذ وبس  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكن الحقيقة الرياسة يومها سابت لنا ( تيبس ) كبيرررررر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان نصيب كل واحد فينا ( من الصغيرين يعنى ) كان 100 جنيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ودة فى التمنينات ... يعنى كان مبلغ محترم [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أكتوبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ عايزين يعملوا منه "جمال عبد الناصر" اللى بقى عُقدة كل رئيس *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش قادرين يفهموا أن ( حب الناس ) هبة من عند ربنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تُصطنع ... مهما فعلنا [/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]على ما أتذكر ...كان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شوربة "كونسومية" وسلاطات وبوشية وأصناف تانية مش متذكرها ناو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و سيرليون ستيك – فيلية بوفر معاه ( بوم فريت – سوتية ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حلويات شرقية وقمر الدين ومياه معدنية فقط – وشاى وقهوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*100 جنيه ؟؟ :w00t:

ناس لها بخت و ناس لها ترتر​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أكتوبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فى غيط العنب ألتقى رئيس الجمهورية " عبد الفتاح السيسى " اليوم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بأحد الأسر البسيطة وتناول معهم الأفطار ( البسيط ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وحسب الصورة المنشورة أحتوت مائدة أفطار البُسطاء (الغلابة)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأصناف (البسيطة) التالية
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فول*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot] جبنة بيضا مُزدانة بشرائح الخيار والطماطم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جبنة رومى بالفلفل الأسود (نادرة الوجود )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيض مسلوق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طعمية بالسمسم ( معرفش جابوها منين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باذنجان مقلى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حلاوة طحينية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زيتون أسود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جرجير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( حاجة صفرا ) معرفش دى أية ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طرشي أفرنجى
> 
> أما أرغفة العيش ( الخبز) – كل رغيف فى حجم شمسية بلاج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والرغيف دة موجود فعلاً فى أفران خاصة بالمنطاق الراقية وتمنه جنيه للرغيف الواحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والى جانب هذا الأفطار (البسيط) زجاجات مياه معدنية !!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> تكلفة هذا الأفطار لا تقل أبداً عن 80 جنيه ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هناك أى أسرة (بسيطة) تستطيع تدبير نفقة هذه المائدة يوميا ً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً مستحيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...




الحكومة المصرية بتبعت رسالة للعالم 
"مصر  بخير ومفيهاش فقراء"

عدت عليك ازاي دي يا عوبد هههههههههههههههههههه
.
.
.
.
.

عندي استشاره قانونية..... جيت ابعتهالك لقيت الخاص عندك مغلق :spor24:

هو مغلق فعلا ولا عندك مشكلة معينة :t33:
انا شخصيا معنديش اي مشاكل :flowers:​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> عندي استشاره قانونية..... جيت ابعتهالك لقيت الخاص عندك مغلق :spor24:
> 
> هو مغلق فعلا ولا عندك مشكلة معينة :t33:
> انا شخصيا معنديش اي مشاكل :flowers:​


 *[FONT=&quot]خصاخيص أية اللى مغلقة .. ومشاكل أية ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هى يعنى دى أول مرة تاخدى فيها أستشارة مجانى ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبعتى اللى أنتى عايزاه وأهو كله بثوابه 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:smile02​[/FONT]


----------

